# XAMPP oder  Typo3Winstaller: Apache startet nicht!



## josDesign (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo1

Ich wollte mir gerade auf meine Windows Maschine einen lokalen Webserver installieren wollen mit all den PlugIns. Nun hab ich aber das Problem das ich den Apache nicht starten kann.

Im Anhang ist der Screenshot aus XAMPP zu sehen.

Es kommt die Fehlermeldung "Irgendwas Port 443 (SSL schätz ich mal) usw..)

Danach dachte ich mir, ok, ssl brauchst nicht und habs deaktiviert. hat nichts gebracht.. danach steht steht statt Port 443 Port 80 (Standard HTTP)

Was kann das Problem sein?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------

